

Lego exoskeleton for smashed finger - javert
http://sha.ddih.org/arm.html

======
hopeless
No offence but 'smashing' to me means broken bones in multiple pieces. That
contraption wouldn't work there.

You'd have been better off firmly taping a pencil to the underneath of your
finger (with the eraser pointing forward for grip). This would have also acted
as a splint in case there was damage to the finger

Still, any excuse to play with lego is good, I suppose!

------
tlrobinson
Clever, but it doesn't seem particularly practical, is it actually useful?

~~~
maggie
Spoke to him last night, he was typing with one hand before it. After it, he
could type normally.

------
TrevorJ
That is awesome. I used to play with the LEGO technic kits all the time, I
spent hours with them.

------
jmtame
wait, did I see a trackball on that mouse??

~~~
edu
It's a trackball, I have the same model. Very comfortable (at least is you
don't have any smashed finger).

------
onreact-com
Hey kids, don't try this at home (the smashing fingers part of it)!

